
How to Calculate the Weekday from a Date - agiri
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/how-to-perform-calendar-calculations-5617f35d3070
======
WheelsAtLarge
I've got a way easier method. Ask Google or Alexa.

------
laronian
Doesn't work for my birthday 06/10/82..

